# There's an AC anime?



## DSFAN121 (Jun 27, 2007)

That's what the board description says...how come I've never heard of it?


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 27, 2007)

Because it's only in Japan. (it's a movie not a show btw)

[dohtml]
<center><object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cL1XVKF6s6E"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cL1XVKF6s6E" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
<br /><br />
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/07v0xSmPYnI"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/07v0xSmPYnI" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object></center>[/dohtml]


----------



## Copper (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow I've never seen that second video they've really made the characters look exactly the same as the game has them look. I wonder what the movie is supposed to be about


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 27, 2007)

Copper said:
			
		

> Wow I've never seen that second video they've really made the characters look exactly the same as the game has them look. I wonder what the movie is supposed to be about


 Translation from Japanese site for the movie (from Wikipedia):

_One day, a young girl called Ai moves into the Animal Village. While working at Tom Nook's shop "Nook's Cranny" she begins living her life away from her family. To begin with, she doesn't know left from right, but under the guidance of Mayor Tortimer, the angry (but correct) Mr. Resetti, and the wandering musician K.K. Slider among others, she is eventually accepted as a member of the village. Along the way she meets Margie, who dreams of being a designer, the straight-talking Rosie, the Girl who Likes to Become a Fashoner,and Whitney the Wolf, who is in love with Apollo. Soon the four of them become good friends.

One spring evening Ai finds a bottle on the beach. She picks it up, opens it and finds a mysterious message written inside._


----------



## Copper (Jun 27, 2007)

That plot is odd I mean there is no conflict pretty much at all and it doesn't look like anything bad is going to happen in the movie as typically movies have.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 27, 2007)

Copper said:
			
		

> That plot is odd I mean there is no conflict pretty much at all and it doesn't look like anything bad is going to happen in the movie as typically movies have.


Well I'm guessing they did that to not give away the story (since it came from the official site).

edit:

Hmmm... well I don't know...

Maybe there's not really a huge conflict, but the plot is that she has to find out stuff



> Ai, following the instructions in that mysterious message, has planted a Conifer. What kind of miracle will happen on the night of the Snow Festival...?


----------



## Grawr (Jun 28, 2007)

What conflict could you possibly have? This is Animal Crossing we're talking about.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 28, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> What conflict could you possibly have? This is Animal Crossing we're talking about.


 Redd, Lyle!  Resetti!   :gyroidsurprised:


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 28, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dont forget Tom Nooks global Expansion plan.


----------



## JJH (Jun 28, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh noes!!!  Ai is doomed!

I watched the first video up there. Couldn't understand a thing.




Teh JJH's head hurts


----------



## Grawr (Jun 28, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 True, but even those conflicts would be pretty minor.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 28, 2007)

It's cool how the music in the second song has lyrics, I wonder what they are =o


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 28, 2007)

ROFL

I love how, in the second video, they make it all epic and stuff.  Pfft... It's AC, people!  No need to make it more than it is. XD


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 28, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> ROFL
> 
> I love how, in the second video, they make it all epic and stuff.  Pfft... It's AC, people!  No need to make it more than it is. XD


 Yeah, I just watched it... They make it seem like "THA MOST BAEUTIFUL MOVIE EVA"... But K.K. pretty freaking awesome... His voice... <3


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 28, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> ROFL
> 
> I love how, in the second video, they make it all epic and stuff.  Pfft... It's AC, people!  No need to make it more than it is. XD


 WHAT?  It's awesomely epic.  And maybe you just don't understand it!


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 28, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How do you know it's _not_? :0


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 28, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um... It's ANIMAL CROSSING. It keeps your attention for barely any time, then you get bored with it.

storm edit:  oops, i meant to hit quote


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 28, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 AC?  Epic?

*dies laughing*


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 28, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 _your_ attention


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 28, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 _everyone's_ attention


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 28, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yah, like this-game-should-have-music-with-orchestras-epic baby!


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 28, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We wouldn't be here <_<


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 28, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Um, no. This movie isn't worth orchestrated music.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 28, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The movie's epicness rivals that of movies such as Braveheart, 300, etc...



<small><small><small><small><small>=D</small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 28, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You wish it did.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 28, 2007)

We don't know since we haven't seen the whole thing.  I'm pretty sure Tom Nook saves the world with his hands tied behind his back while being pulled back by chains and chased by two large dinosaurs.

<small><small><small><small><small>maybe</small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 28, 2007)

Alright guys... Let me just say that games like Fire Emblem and Zelda deserve orchestrated music a million times more than an AC anime.  Nintendo's stupid not to realize this.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 28, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Alright guys... Let me just say that games like Fire Emblem and Zelda deserve orchestrated music a million times more than an AC anime.  Nintendo's stupid not to realize this.


 Agreed. Total agreed.

I'm still waiting for news on that Metroid movie... :\


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 28, 2007)

LOL WHAT A DUMB MOVIE IDEA!!

I hope it's not made into a game


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 28, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Alright guys... Let me just say that games like Fire Emblem and Zelda deserve orchestrated music a million times more than an AC anime.  Nintendo's stupid not to realize this.


 Yuck.  A Zelda movie would ruin Zelda.  An AC movie isn't so bad.

And a Metroid movie would probably ruin Metroid unless it was a pretty good movie.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 28, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I never mentioned the word "movie" in relation to Zelda or Fire Emblem.  I mean in a game.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 28, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That was a joke.


----------



## DSFAN121 (Jun 28, 2007)

*watches video* Wow, that's actually pretty cool.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 28, 2007)

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> *watches video* Wow, that's actually pretty cool.


 D: Please tell me you're kidding...


----------



## DSFAN121 (Jun 28, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I was being sarcastic. That pretty much sucks.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 28, 2007)

It's not suppose to be amazing.  I'd buy it though =o


----------



## Knightshot (Jun 30, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> It's not suppose to be amazing.  I'd buy it though =o


 same here. I don't care what its like, so I would buy it too.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 30, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> It's not suppose to be amazing.  I'd buy it though =o


 We know D:


----------



## DSFAN121 (Jun 30, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> It's not suppose to be amazing. I'd buy it though =o



*coughACFANBOYcough*

Just kidding...


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 30, 2007)

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, you're not.
It's true. D:


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 30, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And?


----------



## DSFAN121 (Jul 1, 2007)

Almost everyone that goes to forums of a certain subject are fanboys of that subject.


----------

